# Burton Pants - not good at repelling snow?



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Let me ask you this. Do you have rear pockets? Are they velcro? I have Burton pants too and I sit on the snow to strap in or sometimes just to wait for my friends to catch up. I find the snow is going up into my pockets and the inside of my pockets are not water proof. In the future when I buy pants I'll probably go with no pockets. Zippers in the back would be my 2nd choice. I don't need rear pockets since I don't like having anything in them when I sit down.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

your butt might just be really warm.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

goretex is a membrane on the inside of the pant. It can be bonded to any outer fabric. If its bonded to something rough and texture'y then i could see snow sticking compared to something with a smooth outer surface.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How old are your pants? You could try enhancing the water resistance with a 3rd party product like nikwax or something.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

onefutui2e - maybe 

TXBDan - I think it is textury but it seems like all Burton pants are?

Tarzanman - Bought them this season and since day 1 I've had the problem

Danger Mouse - I do have rear pockets but the issue isn't isolated to that area


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Never had an issue but I'm not on the ground too much either


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is the snow simply sticking to the Grill pants or is it getting through or getting wet?


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

have you been washing the pants?


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

ju87 - sticking but it may freeze and when it melts it'll get wet. It may not get wet within but it'll still make me cold

spacemanspiff - like I mentioned, it's been happening since I got the pants. I have not washed the pants at all


Looks like the pants I should buy is pants with a goretex pro shell...not pants with a goretex membrane


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

stop sitting down when you buckle in. Plus you'll save your pants as sitting down all the time wears out the waterproofing in the arse area.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Exactly, stop sitting down when you buckle in.
That is the key.

When you get off the chair, find the place where you want to strap in.

Take your front foot, the one strapped in, & push the snow in front of you to create a litter ledge.

This will keep you from sliding when you do your bindings up, You will never sit down to do your bindings up ever again. Unless you choose too.


TT


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Exactly, stop sitting down when you buckle in.
> That is the key.
> 
> When you get off the chair, find the place where you want to strap in.
> ...


this is what I do, and it works like a BREEZE. (actually I use my one buckled foot to drag snow BACK and then make a ledge - same thing)

brilliant


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the Burton AK hover 3 layer gor-tex pants and i usually don't have that problem.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Had a pair of Burton Vent pants for a few seasons. No problems with getting a wet ass in them, and that what when I was learning too, so was ass to ground alot.

They were also one of the most comfortable pants that I have ever worn as well, and the hand pocket lining was.....fabulous to put your hands in...i wish all my pockets were lined with that stuff.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

warlord said:


> I have the Burton AK hover 3 layer gor-tex pants and i usually don't have that problem.


I believe the AK Hover has a Pro Shell?



fattrav said:


> Had a pair of Burton Vent pants for a few seasons. No problems with getting a wet ass in them, and that what when I was learning too, so was ass to ground alot.
> 
> They were also one of the most comfortable pants that I have ever worn as well, and the hand pocket lining was.....fabulous to put your hands in...i wish all my pockets were lined with that stuff.


I had the Vent pants last season as well with the same issues. Though with that, I did wash without realizing that I shouldn't. I also tried reapplying the water repellent but didn't really make a difference


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

warlord said:


> I have the Burton AK hover 3 layer gor-tex pants and i usually don't have that problem.


Not everybody can buy $400 pants

I have Burton Pants, I think they are the white collection pant from 2011. My butt is always dry and snow never seems to stick. I usually just get like $100-$150 pair of pants and just get a new color ever year.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i have some burton dryride cargo pants i got for TJ Maxx... lol
I accidently washed them after the first time i took them out but they are still waterproof. only thing is they are shell pants so they run a bit colder than i expected. but i just need to layer more underneath.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

andy_d said:


> I had the Vent pants last season as well with the same issues. Though with that, I did wash without realizing that I shouldn't. I also tried reapplying the water repellent but didn't really make a difference


Wow, thats interesting, I washed mine about 4 times a season for two seasons and they still were awesome in the shit weather that we get on hill here. Who knows...


----------

